# Twin star led



## oscar (2 Jan 2019)

I know there is several incarnations of these lights, legs that can extend/ up to date ones that have even more light intensity. 
Is there anything on the shop bought unit which gives the option on sunrise/sunset, length of these periods?!?

I’m thinking on getting the fluval Led 3.0 , which has these features. All of which can be controlled from an app on your phone.

Does the twin star have this option?? 
Is the Fluval a good option??

Thanks


----------



## rebel (3 Jan 2019)

I have the older Fluval without the bluetooth or colour tuning. I think it's an excellent light ( I added a simple dimmer ) but it's around 6700K and far too yellow for my taste. It will grow plants just fine IMHO and visual brightness is very similar to the Chihiro A series I have been using.

Twinstar I think has a cooler colour temperature and has way better aesthetics over the fluval.

It's all down to aesthetics, budget and colour taste. They will both be fine as long as you add a dimmer.


----------



## oscar (3 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the information, so it looks like the twinstar does not have a built in option for setting sunrise/how long day cycle/sunset ??
 so looks like you would need a timer..........


----------



## Siege (3 Jan 2019)

Check out the hinterfield sponsor thread ‘any one tried....’

Hinterfield have closed now but you can get the s2 pro controller on eBay. Just makesure it’s the pro one.

Most people use them with Twinstar. Full timer and set intensity by percentage. Can use it for sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Jan 2019)

oscar said:


> Thanks for the information, so it looks like the twinstar does not have a built in option for setting sunrise/how long day cycle/sunset ??
> so looks like you would need a timer..........




Yeah the twinstar doesn’t offer in built control nor wireless/Bluetooth control, but like said above you can get the s2pro inline controllers for about £10 on eBay which have 8 time settings so you can set different intensities of light and sunset sunrise cycles. Twinstar are supposed to be bringing out a controller the same as the s2pro and they already offer a dimmer which is only for intensity alteration not timed control.
Cheerio.


----------



## oscar (3 Jan 2019)

Cheers guys, I'm looking for a light for a aquascaper evolution 600 tank. Not purchased yet, cant make my mind up on cabinet colour/finish.
I like the fluval led 3.0, but this has gave me some more ideas.


----------



## Siege (3 Jan 2019)

Twinstar S is in another league than the Fluval. A much better light by far.

If you want to push the budget look at the ONF Flat One.


----------



## oscar (4 Jan 2019)

There is pushing the budget, then there is robbing a bank?!?!? 
Twin star i reckon is the one to go for( for my budget), just stick on a timer and all ready to go.


----------



## Costa (6 Jan 2019)

Agree with @oscar the ONF looks great with it's built in timer and app functionality, but it's ridiculously expensive for an aquarium light, I mean come on...


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2019)

Costa said:


> Agree with @oscar the ONF looks great with it's built in timer and app functionality, but it's ridiculously expensive for an aquarium light, I mean come on...



Fancy an ADA Solar RGB?


----------



## Costa (6 Jan 2019)

Yeah, exactly. All the professional aquascapers are pushing our budget beyond the limit. In terms of plant food a t8 isn't necessarily worse than a €400 led.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (6 Jan 2019)

You could get a Chihiros WRGB plus the controller, which ends up being less than a Twinstar and will do what you want. The legs on the Chihiros are not as visually pleasing as the Twinstar S series though, but it comes with mount holes if you want to hang them. I hung my WRGB90 after a month or so because I was tired of looking at the ugly legs and wanted more clearance over the tank.


----------



## Onoma1 (7 Jan 2019)

Nuno Gomes said:


> You could get a Chihiros WRGB plus the controller, which ends up being less than a Twinstar and will do what you want...



I agree, I did the same thing. It cost about 120 pounds with the bluetooth controller from China (plus import tax @ 19 pounds).


----------



## SteveMcD (22 Jan 2019)

Hi guys, hope you don’t mind me asking but where did you get your wrgb Chihiros from & are happy with it please?


----------

